# Durufle's Requiem



## PeterAccettola (Jun 5, 2021)

I am listening to Durufle's Requiem again. I have had this recording for many years and am always reminded with just how beautiful it is.
It always move me deeply.
If anyone out there is in agreement, let me know. 
The version I have is Michel Plasson and the Orchestra du Capitole de Toulouse.

I think it is just "stunning."


----------

